# Frightening realities



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Downriver here in Taylor is a place called Top Gun. They offer specialty classes for women also. They also offer a gun rental that is pretty reasonable, might be a good idea to rent a weapon or two and see which you like the best and is the most comfortable. The more comfortable and the more you like the weapon, the more apt you will be to practice and become proficient with it. I think the fella I talked to there the other day said handgun rentals are at only 8 bucks, but you have to shoot their ammo so their bullet traps don't get messed up.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am so glad to see women taking this seriously as more and more women are being attacked it seems.

Practice practice practice. I also agree a shotgun is the best home protection one can have. I hope no one has to ever defend their self at home ,but if they do I hope they are well armed and practiced up.

I also suggest a course in Krav Maga .


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

soggybtmboys said:


> Downriver here in Taylor is a place called Top Gun. They offer specialty classes for women also. They also offer a gun rental that is pretty reasonable, might be a good idea to rent a weapon or two and see which you like the best and is the most comfortable. The more comfortable and the more you like the weapon, the more apt you will be to practice and become proficient with it. I think the fella I talked to there the other day said handgun rentals are at only 8 bucks, but you have to shoot their ammo so their bullet traps don't get messed up.


  Top Gun is great when it comes to helping women out. Just listen to them because they KNOW what is best for us. They are not just selling guns. As said above, they have a ton of rental guns to shoot so that you can get the feel for them. I thought for sure that I wanted to get a 9mm. BUT after listeing to Randy @ TG, I realized that the 44 SW is the way that I am going to go.
For now, I have the trusty shotgun, which I would most likely use that regarldess if I have the 44 there or not.,


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have 4 dogs and if they manage to get past them, my hunting rifle is in my closet.


----------



## podunk (Jan 26, 2009)

9mm is not a good gun for self defense. it doesnt have the knock down power. it is only good for target practicing and thats it. but if thats all you have it is better than nothing. me from being in the US Marine Infantry i would say go with the 45,357,44 or the shotgun with buckshot. they all have plenty of knock down power and are easy to use. the shotgun with buckshot would be my first weapon of choice. make sure it is loaded already cause you may not have chance to rack around into it.


----------



## JimLeadfoot (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey - 

Although the video is not of the highest quality, I thought it might be worth seeing that the 9mm does get good penetration.

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1238543381/Dumbass_Regrets_Testing_Bullet_Proof_Vest_Vs_9mm

My feeling is that the 9mm isn't the best gun in the world for self defense, but no firearm is ideal for every situation. Notice that it has almost no recoil, yet inflicts pretty serious damage.


----------

